# radiant barrier - energy star compliant?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Radiant barrier as very climate specific.

Where is the home?

Tin foil is just as effective a radiant barrier as the thicker stuff and given that there are no tax credits right now, I would buy whatever is better and not what is "Energy Star".


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Tin foil is just as effective a radiant barrier as the thicker stuff


The thicker stuff is just radiant barrier surrounding foam bubbles.

I am in the high desert and this is going under a sheet metal roof with furring strips to create a gap/air pocket. So no doubt about it I need radiant barrier. I have heard that radiant barrier is radiant barrier. Anybody who says theirs is better than others is not correct. Just wanted to double check and make sure.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The double bubble stuff makes not difference whatsoever from a radiant standpoint and there is zero insulation value (substantive at least).


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep- go "energy star"; http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne...nsulation/Radiant_Barrier_Memo_2012-03-26.pdf

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gary,

Did you mean that he should select the Energy Star version?

It appears that Energy Star can no longer be used when referring to radiant barriers by that pdf you linked to.

Maybe I misread in the 30 seconds I scanned over it...?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No, I was being cynical, there is no energy star rating, you cannot even include it anymore in advertising. Here are a few links to help you decide; http://www.mytexasinspector.com/pdf/Radiant Barrier Fact Sheet DOE.pdf

http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/en/publications/html/FSEC-EN-15/index.htm

http://www.healthyheating.com/Page 55/Page_55_o_bldg_sys.htm#MNEC

http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-...bble-Wrap-Sham-Understanding-Radiant-Barriers
Better yet, list the two products to help us help you...

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah ha! 

My sarcasm detector was not on this AM before coffee.


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

Try emergency blankets, they're GREAT radiant barriers. 

www.ebay.com/itm/50-Emergency-Space...337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2323275021

1500 square feet for $35


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Energy Star can no longer be used when referring to radiant barriers


www.homedepot.com

search term "radiant barrier"

select to compare

select the $65 kind and select the $129 kind

press compare

mecca model comes up

Energy Star compliant: No | Yes

That and the thickness seems to be the only difference between the two.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Thickness has nothing to do with the effectiveness of a radiant barrier.

Any claimed insulation value is worthless in this application as well. 

If you are worried about shear resistance, than perhaps the thicker material is better. As an insulation, the radiant barrier makes not difference.


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

i bought the reflectix from lowes for $60ish per (4'x125') roll. I put it in the attic. they also sell the radiant barrier with bubble wrap in between foil layers but even the company told me, that will give you no added benefit in the attic. That stuff with bubble wrap or foam is more for walls as they claim a better R value. In attic/ceiling applications, you're mainly just trying to reflect the heat which as someone previously mentioned, alluminum foil by its self will do that. I'd go with the cheaper stuff for sure.


----------

